# WTAC...............Approved!!!



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

Well i have approval from hubby to enlist your help!
AWESOME ,and i cant wait ,thanks for coming today and the advice was awesome .
I will keep you posted and up to date on everything i do ,and about 3 to 4 weeks after i get more rock you can rescape (without my help)as i tend to break things lol
I cant wait so i hope i can get it done sooner ,it all depends on the spiders.
But in the meantime i can work on making the rock spider free!!!!!!!!
I am glad you came today so hubby could meet you and approve this expense for me ,just a fluke he is on a holiday!
D


----------



## Tabatha (Dec 29, 2007)

Gee, it must be GTAA day for WTAC! LOL! I'm so jealous Wilson visited you first but I understand, especially since all you've been through!


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Yay for wilson!


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

It was by chance that I looked over at my passenger seat that I had printed off your info and I was in the area..."bing". 

Thank you and your family for the warm welcome and hospitality. I'm looking forward working with you .

Tabatha...your next on my hit list...LMAO!!! See you this afternoon .


----------



## Tabatha (Dec 29, 2007)

wtac said:


> Tabatha...your next on my hit list...LMAO!!! See you this afternoon .


I can't wait!!! YIPEEE!!!


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

Yippie tabitha!

So last night i used the spoon and the tweezers then put on the gloves for the anemone i got a lot off again but as soon as i touched him with my hands he tensed up way tight , so i changed the water in the bowl 4 times trying to get more off .
Then i just put him in a floater in the main tank ill leave him alone today but tonight i will give him the bowl treatment a few times .
I caught the fish trying to eat the featherduster worms , so i think thats my confirmation they did take the heads off ,i had my suspisions as the featherdusters were fine even with being moved so many times and never lost a head,they are now also in a floatie untill i can figure (or you) where they would be the safest in the tank .
I am definately going to order more from that store i got awesome prices for what i got from her .
But i am seriously thinking finding a new home for the 4 clowns they are a little too agressive for what i want to keep in my tank.


----------



## Tabatha (Dec 29, 2007)

Where did you order the feather dusters from Blossom?


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

just amazing ask wtac , i got a featherduster with 3 worms for 15 dollars(huge heads) ,a sump for 60, and an awesome pump for 60 and powerheads for 15 (im going to order 7 powerheads this weekend).
4465 sheppard ave #7 647 -430-7861.
Remember dont try and make any deals with the hubby there , but the wife will give great deals just haggle her and hum &haw,what they dont have they can order from their other store lol
Im a cheapie so i haggle everywhere i go lol


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

I got the berlin set up and ready to go but i need to make a box for it to stand on in the sump ,i have the sump off i just cant stand the noise of the coralife one ,so hopefully tomorrow i can get plexi glass or something anyway .


----------



## Tabatha (Dec 29, 2007)

Maybe I should just tag along with you sometime, I'm terrible at haggling, never learned how!


----------



## Tabatha (Dec 29, 2007)

blossom112 said:


> I got the berlin set up and ready to go but i need to make a box for it to stand on in the sump ,i have the sump off i just cant stand the noise of the coralife one ,so hopefully tomorrow i can get plexi glass or something anyway .


Someone, who shall remain nameless, needs to take more pictures!!!


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

Yes for sure !!!!!!!!!!!!!!
if you cant learn dont worrie im good can tag along anytime lol
for now i have to put up with my daughters b/f for drives but after jan i will have my car up and running lol and my oldes daughter lives in ajax so no big deal for me no more then 15 min off and kids are welcome too lol

yes very sorry i will take pic's but i have to buy a special peice for the camera to dowload (old camera uses floppy and pc dont have floppy drive lol).
but ill save the pics for later

P.S WTAC dont like the way i set up my rock lol
he wants me to lean on back of glass and i dont want that lol
i will have more area for corals my way and i want to keep glass sparkeling clean lol
But i will let him do it his way after i get about 200 more lb's of rock lol


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

The anemone is no more .................................
After all this trying i feel so defeated ,after the last rubbing and bowl treatment we wonk to find our water like milk.
It is starting to clear better today.
Just sucks i really thaught it would make it ,i couldnt do it ,i had to make hubby do it when i wasnt looking.


----------



## Tabatha (Dec 29, 2007)

Awe, I'm sorry to hear that Blossom. 

I know things will be much better once Wilson gets his hands in there!


----------



## UnderTheSea (Jun 2, 2008)

blossom112 said:


> I got the berlin set up and ready to go but i need to make a box for it to stand on in the sump ,i have the sump off i just cant stand the noise of the coralife one ,so hopefully tomorrow i can get plexi glass or something anyway .


I would suggest that you use eggcrate vs plexi or acrylic. Just cut some 1-2 inch pvc the height you want your shelf (these are the legs) and then glue them to your eggcrate.


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

Hey awesome idea ,ive been racking my brain about it lol
Thanks.

ty tabatha ,not much wilson can do untill we are spider free in the main tank anyway lol
About 1 month ill pick up 1 to 200 lbs more of rock and cure it wether they say its cured or not its not going in the tank for a month 4 sure lol
Then ill get him in because no way im arranging 300+ of rock ,for sure i would break the glass lol


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

It's not that I don't like the aquascaping but I look at it from a perspective of where you are going to look at the system as a whole for most of the time. We'll cross that road when we get there and who knows what the end result will be .


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

UnderTheSea said:


> I would suggest that you use eggcrate vs plexi or acrylic. Just cut some 1-2 inch pvc the height you want your shelf (these are the legs) and then glue them to your eggcrate.


Or zip tie the egg crate to the PVC shelf, no need to wait for the glue to set .


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

Well i shall go to HD tomorrow and see what i can figure out ,im also going to look into getting some kind of clamp maybe do a hand on 
im sure tho id go with the egg crate .lol


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

Was that your friend that came for the skimmer ?
The skimmer is gone free i have done a good deed 
what goes around comes around lol
thinking maybe i should hang on to the sump in case he needs that too lol
IF it is your friend help him fix it so theres no NOISE that darn thing is Bad and still they cost about 200 bux , a peice of junk as far as im concerned lol

i just had it sitting in trhe sump , to overwhelmed with my daughter and stuff , but i have everything for the stand , got egg crate and pvc pipe and the puddy just in case , yep we have ties too just in case .
i hope to get it done after the weekend (probably not )lol
D


----------

